# Elvis John Deere



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

We toured Graceland in Memphis Monday & found a rare item in the collection of cars Elvis owned. He owned a ranch in Mississippi for a few years and purchased this 1963 4010 John Deere to do chores in 1966. After selling the ranch he had it brought to Graceland to do landscaping. They told us that it was his favorite toy & he spent many hours on it. In 2003 Graceland bought a new tractor for chores and the 4010 was taken to a trade school in Mississippi to be restored with the help of John Deere. Dealers even have a die cast model of the Elvis 4010.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

.......Awesome!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nicccccce.


----------

